# id pics- sativa vs indica leaves



## LoveIt (Sep 24, 2007)

got two females here, and one of them seems to look sativa-ish, and the other indica-ish...

what do you all think? these came from bag seed, from two different dealers.


the one in the back seems kinda broad leafed compared to the front one:







back plant leaf up-close:








front plant's leaf, does this seem more sativa-like:








top view of front plant...


----------



## HoLE (Sep 24, 2007)

sounds right to me,,but I been home all day drinkin beer and gettin stoned,,,LOL,,j/k,,well I have,,but,,it sure looks that way,,I have had both,,on first grow,,and they looked just like that,,look nice too

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## LoveIt (Oct 4, 2007)

HoLE said:


> sounds right to me,,but I been home all day drinkin beer and gettin stoned


that's the spirit!!

good to know you had a similar experience on your first grow, too... whatever the case may be, i know the seeds these plants came from came from bags from dealers that don't even live close to each other, so they have to be slightly different strains, and it's gonna be fun to compare em come smokin time! wish I could have all my friends on here over for the first toke!


----------



## smokeabowl101 (Apr 8, 2009)

oh yea iv got alot of grows behind my belt and id say you got an indica and sativa there what are you growing under


----------



## anymouse (Apr 6, 2011)

Cool to have the two to compare. You should also compare the high you get from these with the high you got from the original product. I've only grown from bagseed and from my experience it always comes out much better than the mexibrick crap. Bad weed is not necessarily bad genetics. I only wish some of my crippy came with a few seeds so I could see what I can do with that.


----------



## str8upmenace420 (Feb 9, 2012)

deffinately indica x sativa im thinkining 65 % sativa your looking at a "soaring high" with this plant. im from jamaica sativas r the only thing i grow one becuz big yields big trees ( i like makin a camp in my field in the mountains the smells are just so heavenly

jah bless


----------



## dumdedum (Feb 10, 2012)

I would love too grow weed in jamaican mountains.


----------



## canna_420 (Feb 10, 2012)

looks like a skunk#1 or slightly sativa sided hybrid


----------

